# Full routine advice. Best way to train Bicep and Tricep? Please advise :)



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright lads, is it best to train bicep and tricep together on one day? I've been told that it's beneficial to do so.. I've been training my biceps on a Tuesday and triceps on a Wednesday and then together on a Saturday but Im thinking is it a good idea?

My currently routine per week is below please point out areas of change to allow for more rest/growth on particular muscles:

Monday - Chest & Abs

Tuesday - Bicep & Legs

Wednesday - Tricep & Lats

Friday - Shoulders & Traps

Saturday - Tricep and Bicep

Thanks lads


----------



## Hungry (Aug 15, 2011)

DanMac said:


> Alright lads, is it best to train bicep and tricep together on one day? I've been told that it's beneficial to do so.. I've been training my biceps on a Tuesday and triceps on a Wednesday and then together on a Saturday but Im thinking is it a good idea?
> 
> My currently routine per week is below please point out areas of change to allow for more rest/growth on particular muscles:
> 
> ...


You training them quite a bit IMO. If your on huge amounts of juice you might be ok but if not then you aren't allowing enough time for recovery. I'm guessing on mon when you do chest you do bench press? That's more triceps. Stick the biceps and triceps together on one day, all the back together on another (as I can gaurs tee you are using loads of bicep here) and chest on another. Break it up with some legs and shoulders. With your rest days that's your whole week sorted. Well that's my 2p worth.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Hungry said:


> You training them quite a bit IMO. If your on huge amounts of juice you might be ok but if not then you aren't allowing enough time for recovery. I'm guessing on mon when you do chest you do bench press? That's more triceps. Stick the biceps and triceps together on one day, all the back together on another (as I can gaurs tee you are using loads of bicep here) and chest on another. Break it up with some legs and shoulders. With your rest days that's your whole week sorted. Well that's my 2p worth.


Cheers man! I'm not on any juice at all, is it a good idea to train biceps a day after a shoulder or trap workout? As both of these gives my biceps a massive pump..


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

When it comes down to training it's hard to find 'good' advice, because different things work for different people. I used to train triceps on a different day to chest, so they get worked out twice a week, now im trying training them on the same day. Same with biceps. It's just experimenting 'till you find what works.

One thing is though you may not be allowing yourself enough time to recover. Your triceps are being worked in chest, triceps, probably a bit in shoulders, and then triceps again.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Could a few people post their weekly routines please as it would give me a good idea of where I need to start changing things about


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

This is mine...

mon: Chest, Tri's

Tues: Back, Bi's,

Wed: Legs, Shoulder

Thurs: Chest, Tri's

Fri: Back, Bi's

Sat: Legs, Shoulders

Sun: Off


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Mine

Mon: chest / tris

Tue: back / bis

Wed: off

Thu: shoulders

Fri: legs

Sat: off

Sun: off


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mon: chest & triceps (heavy sets low reps)

Tuesday: legs & biceps (heavy sets low reps)

Wednesday: rest

Thursday: shoulders & triceps(low weight high reps)

Friday: back & biceps (low weight high reps)

Saturday: rest

Sunday: rest

I hit biceps and triceps twice a week but mix it with high and low reps. My arms seem to be coming along like this though. Although no matter what I do I never have DOMs in biceps


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

monday- chest

wed - back

fri - shoulders n arms

sat - legs

abs - whenever they feel ready for a blasting


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for your routines so far lads! Defiantly giving me a better idea of how everyone outs their workouts together!


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

mine goes:-

Chest/bi's

Legs

off

Shoulders/tri's

Back

off

Repeat


----------

